# Paprikia is for sure pregnant!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

And possibly in some sort of pre labor. She's got some discharge, but not built an udder, just a tiny bit of udder swelling. I can feel a kid for SURE, its either that or an alien tumor that wiggles around with sharp elbows... lol

The kid(s) has dropped down low into the birthing position.

She doesn't even appear pregnant. I felt her a few days ago and when I picked her up and felt nothing. While the guy I traded the rabbit meat to for her said she'd been exposed, I figured she was just too young to have gotten pregnant. She's just now a year old. So she got pregnant very early Father is a mixed mini saanen.

I'll be happy to get the kid or kids out so I can start building up her health a bit better. She's skinny and raggedy looking but so super sweet.














































Any ideas for when she'll kid? I'm hoping within the next couple weeks while my daughter is home from college.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would hazard a guess that it's at least a couple weeks off....but I have been wrong before! I'm also going to bet on only a single....


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey! My girls name is Paprika! lol! Follwing the thread. I wonder what she will have!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

A single would be good if it's not too big. I wasn't actually planning on her being pregnant, I've only had her a couple weeks it seems. I wasn't planning on kidding "season" around here till mid February!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Dayna said:


> A single would be good if it's not too big. I wasn't actually planning on her being pregnant, I've only had her a couple weeks it seems. I wasn't planning on kidding "season" around here till mid February!


I have one like tha too! But when you think about it, it's quite exciting to have kids before you expect it though!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She doesn't look like she's big enough for it to be huge so I'm guessing you're going to be ok with her. If she were much bigger I'd be more worried about kid size.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's only a year old so she had to of gotten pregnant really young! I was looking forward to growing her a bit and breeding her in a few months to a nice mini saanen. I guess those plans will be put on hold. hen I picked her up and did my own pooch test I was SURE there was no pregnancy.

Her nutrition hasn't been good so I've been slowly improving it not knowing she's pregnant. Hopefully I've done enough and the kid is born healthy. I'm terrified it's going to be sickly.

Obviously I'm excited to have a kid, but I have learned that I much prefer to hand breed and then know my due dates. It helps me make de worming, nutritional and other types of decisions. This whole willy nilly pregnancy is scary stuff.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

you actually did her a favor by not realizing she was pg and feeding her to gain weight. The kid shouldn't be sickly at all. While she is young...she looks to be a decent size so should be ok. You'll have to put the mini saanen on hold for another year!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Dayna said:


> She's only a year old so she had to of gotten pregnant really young! I was looking forward to growing her a bit and breeding her in a few months to a nice mini saanen. I guess those plans will be put on hold. hen I picked her up and did my own pooch test I was SURE there was no pregnancy.
> 
> Her nutrition hasn't been good so I've been slowly improving it not knowing she's pregnant. Hopefully I've done enough and the kid is born healthy. I'm terrified it's going to be sickly.
> 
> Obviously I'm excited to have a kid, but I have learned that I much prefer to hand breed and then know my due dates. It helps me make de worming, nutritional and other types of decisions. This whole willy nilly pregnancy is scary stuff.


I know what you mean! Just relax! You seem like a fantastic goat mom! Youll be fine. If the kid is sickly when born you have us on here, or you can call me at 406-581-3905 anytime!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

J-TRanch said:


> I know what you mean! Just relax! You seem like a fantastic goat mom! Youll be fine. If the kid is sickly when born you have us on here, or you can call me at 406-581-3905 anytime!


You are so sweet. Thank you!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome! I do hope she kids safely! Any idea what she is bred to ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The male on the property was a white horned hairy med/large mix breed. Probably 100#s. She's probably 50 pounds.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I hope she does alright! Please let me know! I'm already antsy!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I picked up an emaciated doe last year who kidded two weeks later with no complications. I gave her lots to eat but not TOO much protein; free choice alfalfa (but it was low quality) and a small amount of grain with some BOSS to add fat, plus all the support I could give her (B complex, Probios, Tums, herbs, etc.) Had her separated from the main herd so she didn't get picked on but she was very lonely and didn't really perk up until I put a small, young doe in for company.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Man that kid(s) is getting big but poor Paprika is getting thinner on her spine. Advice? Im guessing less than a month. I felt a kid head today in her belly and the kid felt full size. I dont know how quickly they grow. Just a tiny udder pooch. Vulva not swollen or open looking. Im really worried about her weight. Shes not a 911 yet... but I could see her getting that thin. Eyelid color nice dark pink.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

All the hay she wants, with some protein source to support the kid (but not TOO much.) If they need weight I like to add something with a little fat like rice bran or BOSS, puts weight on mom more than the kid(s). Just small amounts.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have lots of plain orchard grass hay and Boss. What about alfalfa? Pellets, hay, cubes. I got it. Plus sweet cob and calf manna. Ive had her only a short time but darn I am attached! I want a happy kidding.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine get a bit of alfalfa, to boost protein like I said, but you're trying to balance between keeping weight on mom and not overgrowing the kids, so kind of have to guess. If she's losing condition might need more. I don't like graining them. If it were me I'd probably do something like free choice grass hay, one large flake of alfalfa a day, and add some BOSS starting with just a handful and slowly increase to maybe 1 cup (it's high calorie so don't need a lot.) Use your judgement. My rescue doe also got TUMS for extra calcium, and an herb mix - you can buy them online, but I just used the bulk herbs I had access to that were in those blends. I think I did raspberry leaf, nettle, fennel, fenugreek, and dill?


----------

